# Used spackle instead of joint compound on a wallboard repair--help



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*spackle*

I have done a lot of plaster repair and always used joint compound. One day I was out of it and had a small repair and thought I could just use some spackle that was laying around the basement. Wrong! I'm not sure who buys that stuff of why they do, but it is horrible for wall repair. It doesn't have the same consistency, give or spreadability. Go with joint compound.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Spackle is ok for filling tiny holes from picture hooks, nails, and so forth but is no good for anything much larger. I never use it because you really cannot surface it easily. 

If it bothers you you should probably pull your patch apart and start over with either a little drywall mesh patch and mud. Tape can work but something a bit more rigid would be better.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Yup, you need joint compound. Once again, bad advice from someone in orange! :laughing:

Remember that mudding a patch is a good three coat process. You can't do it in one. Also, don't plan on doing butt joints like you are with a 4" or 6" putty knife. You need a 12" knife to do it correctly. The idea is to build it thicker over the joint and feather it out 16-24" from each seam. 

Thin coats is the key. I'd get some paper tape too. Mesh is great for tapered seams but I hate it for butt seams. Bed the tape in a coat of mud, and then smooth it with a narrow knife...Don't press so hard you squeeze all the mud out from underneath it.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.plaster-wall-ceiling-solutions.com/drywall-tape.html
Be safe, Gary


----------

